# backstabbing and in fighting at the flex



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

at my warehouse, blocks are so damn competitive with a pool of about 200 regular workers, people are literally giving kickbacks to managers they are friendly with to try to get other drivers whom they see as getting a lot of blocks deactivated thinking it will help their chances...they will fabricate white lies and go to the managers and slander each other, 'so and so is stealing, so and so is using fake gps,' etc...lol...i can't say i didn't see this coming! and it's only gonna get worse...im very curious to know if any of you guys in other parts of the country are seeing the same thing...im writing this from one of the LA warehouses...btw i can't even imagine what its like in maimi, i know miami is straight up hunger games over there but here in la we're basically there!!


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes, we've seen friendships built and torn many times over at our warehouse. Accusations, lies, tattling, getting friendly with managers for protection. Been there done that. We have seen people accuse others of stealing and "hiding" among other things. It could be worse had they retained their dispatching power. When they did, favoritism was abound, with the outgoing ones coming out on top with good hours, routes, preferential treatment, etc.


----------



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

rozz said:


> Yes, we've seen friendships built and torn many times over at our warehouse. Accusations, lies, tattling, getting friendly with managers for protection. Been there done that. We have seen people accuse others of stealing and "hiding" among other things. It could be worse had they retained their dispatching power. When they did, favoritism was abound, with the outgoing ones coming out on top with good hours, routes, preferential treatment, etc.


hiding?


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Benzri said:


> hiding?


Avoiding a route. Going to the back of the warehouse, park, do nothing.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Flex would make an entertaining reality TV show...


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

People still get friendly with overlords for protection from deactivation and access to "news."


----------



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

rozz said:


> Avoiding a route. Going to the back of the warehouse, park, do nothing.


lol...before the new dispatch system i can see that, u must work at a large warehouse but my warehouse is too small i've never seen anyone do that...but that's hilarious


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Benzri said:


> lol...before the new dispatch system i can see that, u must work at a large warehouse but my warehouse is too small i've never seen anyone do that...but that's hilarious


Yes this was before the new system. Most of those who did that are not around anymore. Another favorite was driving to the warehouse, hit arrive, drive off to freedom. Also, begin shift when at home with GPS not working button and then come 30 minutes late.

I thought it was only my warehouse that was dramaful. We've also seen "romantic" relationships built here.


----------



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

[/QUOTE[/QUOTE]


DeathByFlex said:


> Flex would make an entertaining reality TV show...


Reality TV? I think a soap opera is more apt for the shit that goes down at my warehouse ! Lol


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

the managers at my warhouse have no power to do anything — sure they can report you based on something someone else told them, but they’re gonna look real dumb if they don’t have proof to back that up.

all of the drivers used to be very friendly with each other, but now we all pretty much avoid each other.

and we all used to be buddy buddy with the managers, but since they were stripped of their power to assign routes, that’s gone out the window.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> the managers at my warhouse have no power to do anything - sure they can report you based on something someone else told them, but they're gonna look real dumb if they don't have proof to back that up.
> 
> all of the drivers used to be very friendly with each other, but now we all pretty much avoid each other.
> 
> and we all used to be buddy buddy with the managers, but since they were stripped of their power to assign routes, that's gone out the window.


Interesting. The ones here actively look for troublemakers to report. They even go around asking for names of suspects. And from what I've seen they all have the power to flip the switch on you and have done it before in a flinch.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

rozz said:


> Interesting. The ones here actively look for troublemakers to report. They even go around asking for names of suspects. And from what I've seen they all have the power to flip the switch on you and have done it before in a flinch.


don't get me wrong, the people at my warehouse are super childish, but I think they realize they aren't going to gain anything by running and tattling on someone - it's not like getting a few people deactivated is going to suddenly get them blocks. almost all of the veteran full-time drivers I started with have either been deactivated, or quit and it's still just as hard to grab blocks.

I almost feel like the drivers have the upper hand at my warehouse. I had to report a warehouse employee for grabbing my arm 2 weeks ago to stop me from scanning my route, and she was sent home that day and never seen again.


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

soupergloo said:


> don't get me wrong, the people at my warehouse are super childish, but I think they realize they aren't going to gain anything by running and tattling on someone - it's not like getting a few people deactivated is going to suddenly get them blocks. almost all of the veteran full-time drivers I started with have either been deactivated, or quit and it's still just as hard to grab blocks.


I've been a long time reader of this forum...BUT never had the need to post.

BUT this thread made me LOL so damn hard. I've been on that end of that stick. knowingly I knew what they where doing i played along....LOL i'm still here and they....well BYEEE.

Its the same for Sunnyvale, CA and Emeryville ,CA (berkeley). but be careful at Berkeley who you befriend....LOL. it slow as hell there and there isn't really enough routes to go around. the average there is 8 to 10 route per block at any given hour of the day.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> I had to report a warehouse employee for grabbing my arm 2 weeks ago to stop me from scanning my route


Why was she trying to stop you?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

DeathByFlex said:


> Why was she trying to stop you?


bags going missing is an ongoing problem at UCA1 because the bag pickers can't handle putting the correct bags on the correct carts (they literally only carry 1 bag at a time to each cart, but still manage to screw it up), so the warehouse employees don't like you take your cart until every single cart is finished regardless of how long your cart has been finished.


----------

